# how do i get rid of snails?



## kerry1h (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a planted 20 gallon tank and too many snails to count. I have one male betta who co-habits with 3 green coby's, 2 platy's and 10 tetras. I hae tried lettuce and zucchini, never find any snails on them. I pull out at least 30 snails per day and cannot get rid of them. please help


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Assassin Snails? I saw it on this site
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+3106&pcatid=3106


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

SinX7 said:


> Assassin Snails? I saw it on this site
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+3106&pcatid=3106


they're not really that effective at stemming a population boom. they'll eat other snails, but unless you have a massive amount of assassin snails, the pond snails will multiply faster than the assassins will kill them. it is fun to watch them hunt, though.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

kerry1h said:


> I have a planted 20 gallon tank and too many snails to count. I have one male betta who co-habits with 3 green coby's, 2 platy's and 10 tetras. I hae tried lettuce and zucchini, never find any snails on them. I pull out at least 30 snails per day and cannot get rid of them. please help


This may sound a bit gruesome, I squish the smaller ones that are on the glass walls. Fish love fresh escargot, fresh live food that is free--- am now retreating back to my dark corner.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

paloverde said:


> This may sound a bit gruesome, I squish the smaller ones that are on the glass walls. Fish love fresh escargot, fresh live food that is free--- am now retreating back to my dark corner.



lol i do the same but i take them out of the tank and throw them out. my betta doesnt seem interested in eating them


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

paloverde said:


> This may sound a bit gruesome, I squish the smaller ones that are on the glass walls. Fish love fresh escargot, fresh live food that is free--- am now retreating back to my dark corner.


i do that too...the apple snail seems to enjoy the remains, but the fish kinda ignore them. anything Gail the Snail doesn't eat just becomes plant food i suppose.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I squish them, too. Snailio Iglesias beelines for the remains.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If they are egg laying snails, you can find their egg clutches and remove them.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure about bettas, but when I had a pond snail outbreak in my tank that had a single comet, I put some aquarium salt in the filter area (so the fish wouldn't eat it, he'd eat anything) ... about 1 tsp per 25% water change and poof, gone

I'm sure bettas wouldn't mind, and it doesn't have to be for very long. I know comets are hardy and don't care about water parameters.. not sure how bettas take AQ salt.. 1 tsp/10gallon was my ratio


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

squish them!!! or let loose a couple of dwarf puffers, remove betta first


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

you can cut down on their breeding by making sure you are not overfeeding your fish. Personally I let my snails go since they are good for the ecosystem, though it is time to get rid of some of my mts :S


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I love snails, I've never had a population explosion. They only overpopulate when they get plenty of food.

I keep pond and ramhorns: mts starve is my tanks.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind snails if my pop explosion wasn't the common. Pond snail. Other snails are cooler. Mine just sit on the top of the water line and chill


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had the same exact problem in my ten gallon! I'd say a couple hundred at least...I put in 7 assassin snails, and *POOF* they were gone in a week or two..I know a lot of people say that assassins aren't effective, but I found them very much so. You just have to get more than one or two  I usually hate any kind of snail, but I love my assassins! They're really neat! And they breed VERY, VERY slowly...which is an upside!


----------

